# Lost my breasts from breastfeeding



## steff (Apr 7, 2004)

Has anyone else lost thier breasts from breastfeeding?
I breastfed all 3 of my children and when i was finished I had no breasts. I was only a B cup to start before children but now that I finished breastfeeding I am a -A cup.
Has this happen to anyone?
If it has is there any way to get them back without buying them?
I used to think "what is the big deal about loosing your breasts(breast cancer shows and stuff) And now I know how those women feel not to the extent they do, but somewhat.
I hate this, when my husband and I get intimate i get really embaressed because well, urrr I hate it.

My doctor says they will never come back.

Steff


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

I was an A cup most of my life until I got PG. Now I think I'm a C and so far they are showing no signs of getting smaller...

I don't meant to invalidate your feelings - obviously this is bothering you - but I guess I just don't understand what the big deal is. Big breasts aren't necessarily nicer, more sensitive, feel nicer, etc...so why be upset with small ones?

And how does your husband feel? maybe it's just YOU being embarrassed and maybe he's fine with them. You should speak to him about it, share your feelings. And explore your feelings a bit more, too....why is this such a focus for you?

Geez, now I sound like Dr. Phil...lol.


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

how long has it been since you weaned your last child?
From what I understand, it takes about 18 months to 2 years after weaning to see what condition your breasts are REALLY in. Some women jump right into a breast lift or implants after weaning, when if they waited a bit longer they might have liked what nature gave them enough to live with.


----------



## steff (Apr 7, 2004)

No see I don't have small ones I have *none* .

Thats what I mean when I had breasts I thought what is the big deal of not having them. But it's different when you have none. I am telling you NONE.
I am not obsessing over it I have three healthy beautiful babies so it was worth it.

I just want them back now!
My husband doesn't care I know its just me that cares.

I don't know. Its strange.

steff


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I was a B till I got preggo for the first time then I went a C till I strated nursing who knows what I was then btu they fit in my nursing bras.

I bf my first for 23 months weaned her while i was 5 months preggo with my second dd, she weaned at 19 months.

My poor breast went down to a AA cup, you know how hard it is to find that small of bra for an adult women?? I wonder why I even bother wearing a bra







Probably cause I didnt want to be any flatter chested:LOL

Anyway a month after finding out I had AA breast I got preggo. A couple of months after that dh tells me that my poor breast are getting bigger









I know of a gal that breast fed her 2 sons and has nothing on her chest except 2 nipples.


----------



## steff (Apr 7, 2004)

Thats like me mom to l&a Is she trying to get them back does she know of any herbal medicine or something.
I know there probly isn't but there is alot of stuff I didn't know about till this site so I thought maybe there is hope.
How did you or her feel about it?

Steff


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

It really didnt bother me and it didnt bother the gal I knew.

I havent look into anything that could help get them back.

I would rather not wear a bra so not having anything to support was yet another reason to spend money on those tight things:LOL

My mom told me it was because I lost weight, but being I weighed what I normally do when not preggo i dont think that was the cause.

I am curious to see if my breast go back up to normal size now that I am preggo


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

I have gone from an almost C to a barely A so I know what you mean. After my first baby weaned I was so small an A didn't fit. It took awhile but I got back up to an A. In my late 20's it bugged the heck out of me, and I swore I was going to get implants someday. Now, I am kinda used to it, and I was small when I met dh so I know it's not important to him. I have a respect for my girls after all the work they've done and are doing. I still don't like the fact that most clothing is made with the assumption that a woman has C cups, shirts are always too big on me. But I hate the idea of surgery and the fact that implants won't last the rest of my life... can you imagine 20 years from now having to have them replaced, then in another 20 at age 80 something, doing it again?!!! No way. I figure, I donated my bigger boobs to a worthy cause.


----------



## AnnaReilly (Mar 8, 2003)

I'm still a hefty double D here from nursing, but I can tell you that I think I too would feel like something was missing if I lost "my girls." Not that I wouldn't mind being smaller than I am now, but I wouldn't want them completely gone. I love having curves. IMO breasts don't make women more attractive but they make me *feel* more attractive and, maybe I'm just shallow, but that's worth a lot in my mind. So, I can understand your feelings.









I have heard of herbal supplements to enhance breasts but I'm not sure how well they work or how safe they are. (There are lots of ads for them in the backs of women's magazines like Glamour and such.)

Have you tried a water-bra? It's not a permanent fix, and won't help when you're naked, but water-bras (like at Victoria's Secret) can make anyone look a size or two bigger and they fit nicer than regular old padded bras. There are also the "cutlets." They are these little falsies that look like chicken cutlets that feel very real and can fill out your bra for you. Again, those aren't permanent fixes, but they may help you feel a little better and they are a LOT cheaper (and less painful) than surgery.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

You ladies are really, really scarring me.









I realize that I shouldn't be so superficial but it would really, really bum me out if after I weaned I had nothing left(I'm sorry steff I know this isn't helping).

Just wanted to say you are justified in your feelings and I completly understand and you have officially freaked me out for the whole weekend thinking about it.


----------



## Rach (Nov 11, 2003)

My boyfriend's coworker had that happen to her. She said she was a B or C, but now she's an A.
I know this is no consolation, but you have a husband that loves you and 3 beautiful children.
There are plenty of bras that will help give you a boost. But the fact that you have 3 kids, tells me you're sexy enough as it is.


----------



## M&MSMAMA (Feb 17, 2003)

Yep, it happened to me too. I was a B cup before babies and breastfeeding and now I am lucky if I am left with an A cup when they wean. The same thing happened to my Mom, just skin and nipples left....TMI??? LOL


----------



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

Maybe you could have another baby and then your breasts would come back








Seriously though, my only thought is that you could possibly look into doing a hormone profile and make sure your estrogen (and other hormone) levels are where they should optimally be. The adrenal glands other hormones clearly influence breast size.

Other than that, have you lost weight?

I know my breasts look a lot different. I'm nursing my second baby. My breast aren't remotely even any more...and it is really obvious when I take my top off. That bugs me in a way but then I think of how thankful I am for the nutrition, warmth, and comfort this body provides and I feel better.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Yah, it runs in our family :LOL MY mom had C before having us and after 4 kids she has literally NOTHING - as someone said, just nipples on her chest.
My sister had gorgeous C's before having her 2 kids, not she has literally NOTHING :LOL
I am on my first child here, started with B, but I can already tell after I am done there are completely gone














:
For some reason my baby does not like nursing from my left breast so that one is already 5 times smaller than my right one - yes. it does look wierd!! And when my left one is empty - after nursing - there is just skin haning on with the nipple on the top, so I already have an idea how the other is gonna look like after I am done nursing :LOL
But......I don't care.
Besides, my sister siad she started to working out - aerobic and lifting weights, and they DID came back a bit!
To my understanding breasts before getting PG are made of fat cells (I hope I am correct). It's pure fat. After getting PG the milk ducts start to grow and totally replace the fat cells. So after you done nursing, milk ducts disapear......and so do your breasts....







If you excersice you can grow breast muscless, but you'll never be able to replace the fat that was there before.
When you see female body builders - thier breast are ONLY muscless - they have totally "burned" the fat in their breasts since that is what they are trying to do......have only muscless on their bodies.

It's part of life, it's who we are.


----------



## steff (Apr 7, 2004)

Alright, Alright so they are gone for good I guess I'll except that. Who know what they might come up with in the future. I feel better knowing it wasn't just me.

Quote:

I still don't like the fact that most clothing is made with the assumption that a woman has C cups, shirts are always too big on me.
I know that so sucks









And the new style with halter tops and dresses. Thier cute but I can't wear them.

I did loose weight but I weigh 5 pounds more than when I got pregnant for my first.

Well I do feel a little better.

Thanks all

Hey check out the thread under childhood years. Check this out ! Funny.

Its great to show your husbands.

Steff


----------



## ~DreamingOfTheSea~ (Jan 19, 2002)

Well I started out very small went up to a 34 C when my milk came in and now Im very small again and still nursing. Since Ive always had small breasts Im fine with them. There doing the job their designed to and Im happy with that.


----------



## mommy2boys (Dec 31, 2002)

I was a small b and after starting to wean my second they are rapidly shrinking and I know I will be nothing but nipples again (thats how it was after my first weaned). For me I am very bothered by it. I know it's a bit superficial and shallow but breasts have always been a sensitive subject for me and don't know how I will think of myself attractive after they are all gone. I do wear padded bras to help fill out t-shirts because I hate looking like a 12 year old boy. I guess I was releived to read your post Steff because I'm glad I'm not the only one bothered by it.


----------



## steff (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't think it is superficial, breasts have been apart of us since well me 15 years old.(late bloomer). Were used to seeing them and having them. If I lost my anything else on my body I would be upset.

They are a part of us. Yes they served thier intended purpose and served well.

It was still nice having them no matter what. I refuse to get implants my husband said I could But I won't do that.

So I am stuck. At least I am not alone thats what is sooooo great about mothering.com YOUR NOT ALONE.

steff

Why aren't my pics working????????


----------



## maman_d'alex (Aug 31, 2003)

Can I ask-- is this from nursing or from pregnancy?

Does this happen to people who use formula? Just curious. Because I have met people who weaned very early-- 4 months or so-- and the same thing happened to them.

It has happened to me too, and my son is still nursing. I am shrinking! Just curious.


----------



## karlin (Apr 8, 2004)

Why oh why can't my boobs shrink? I was a D before I got pregnant, and now I'm a DDD. Will they shrink a bit as DS takes more solids? He's not eating too much, and I'm not pushing it.


----------



## steff (Apr 7, 2004)

From Breastfeeding I think.

Quote:

To my understanding breasts before getting PG are made of fat cells (I hope I am correct). It's pure fat. After getting PG the milk ducts start to grow and totally replace the fat cells. So after you done nursing, milk ducts disapear......and so do your breasts....
I think this explains what is happening to us.

I don't know anyone that formula fed thier babies so I don't know!! Good question though.

DDD, Man are you teasing me!! ( karlin shakes her boobs at everone nananana):LOL jj. If your DDD now and this happens to you you will be a C pushing D. maybe. PERFECT!! I think this happens after you completely wean them from the sounds of it.

Steff


----------



## karlin (Apr 8, 2004)

A C cup would be a dream!! Thanks for the info! I'm not weaning anytime soon, but at least I have something to look foreward to after breastfeeding.


----------



## spiritfreedom (Jun 1, 2003)

Haven't read any of the replies to you but I feel your pain, and know it personally. One thing you can do is exercise and do strength training for your chest muscles. It will help and will decrease your body fat too. You'll end up with smaller breasts for sure. PM me if you want more info.


----------



## steff (Apr 7, 2004)

Spiritfreedom are you talking to me or karlin?

Please I don't want smaller ones








I want karlins.:LOL
I do feel a little better but I still want info on getting them back.
Steff


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by maman_d'alex_
*Can I ask-- is this from nursing or from pregnancy?

Does this happen to people who use formula? Just curious. Because I have met people who weaned very early-- 4 months or so-- and the same thing happened to them.
*
I'm pretty sure it's from nursing. The women I know who formula fed still have boobs. The ones who breastfed all are small breasted.

Look at it this way, ladies. If they didn't shrink, they'd SAG!!

Of course you could be like me, shrunken and saggy.








Well, at least that's how they were after nursing my 1st. They will probably be gone entirely after I'm done having babies.
I think I'd rather have no boobs than pendulums hanging down to my knees!


----------



## faithlovelife (Apr 20, 2004)

I have had DD breasts since my early 20's. Even when I was skinny they were D. It is hard to find bras. Shirts don't button right. (Ever flashed your boss AND his boss cause the seatbelt undid half your buttons on the way out of the car?







) I have trouble having meaningful conversations with men who don't know where my face is (well, not like such men have meaningful conversations anyway:LOL ). My back hurts almost all the time no matter what bra I wear. Going braless is NOT an option in public. I'm not saying it would be great to have none, but having too much is no fun either! I am scared to see what happens when I am PG/BF because even PMS is enough to make me go up a cup size for a week (hurts too!).

I'd kinda be glad to see them go down to a C!


----------



## tuffykenwell (Oct 23, 2002)

Oh how I wish that would happen to me!!! Seriously I was a DD before pregnancy and I am a G now (DS is almost self weaned). I have nearly no milk left (I am pregnant and man it dried up quick since DS wasn't really nursing that much anymore...) but they haven't gotten one tiny bit smaller as of yet <sob>.

Steff I wish I could lop off half of mine and send them your way (assuming of course that it didn't interfere with nursing LOL). I have told DH that as soon as I hit menapause and I know there won't be any need for them for their intended purpose these puppies are coming off! Seriously!!


----------



## steff (Apr 7, 2004)

tuffykenwell

I'll take them!!!!!:LOL

Steff


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

The prev poster was wrong. Lactation happens whenever a mom gets pg.

You know, even if she ignores her milk and doesn't give it to her baby, her breasts have already developed normally during pregnancy, increasing and growing milk ducts dramatically.

Nursing (for any period of time) doesn't change your breasts. Pregnancy already did.

And then there is age...


----------



## onlyboys (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm hoping to be relieved of these huge breasts once I (finally) stop nursing.

It's been 2.5 years, though, and no sign of slowing, and I expect it will be another 2.5 and then if we decide to have another baby, I'll nurse that one too, and so it will be another 3 years, so I expect to stop nursing somewhere between 2010 and 2030. :LOL

My breasts are HUGE. 34G-H and I'll tell you, many times I've wished for little perky ones that could fit into anything that I want to wear. I'm sick to death of my shirts buttoning funny and looking larger than I am because of how big my breasts are. I'm tired of having to wear a bra all the time and having to hold my breast up to nurse. Forget trying to nurse discreetly, or in a sling.

So, any hope? Mine will shrink too, right? I'll be a nice, perky B cup?! Right?

*sigh*

Amanda


----------



## steff (Apr 7, 2004)

:LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL

Everbody here is great I really don't feel so bad anymore. Thanks
Steff
edited for spelling


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

Y'all have really scared me now. I started with an A cup. While pregnant and first nursing, I became a B cup (first time in my life that I ever had anything of any note on my chest!







) Now I'm shrinking, as dd only nurses to sleep and when she wakes up.

What if they disappear??? Then I'll be left with nipples that I can stretch for miles on top of a big flat nothing!!
















, steff. Maybe you should make lemonade out of your lemons (so to speak) and take up running or some other bouncy sport!


----------



## steff (Apr 7, 2004)

Marlena,
I not only have no breast and just nipples but i am blonde too and didn't get what you said there about the lemons sorry!! What do you mean?:LOL

Steff


----------



## Dechen (Apr 3, 2004)

ROFL @ Stef.

I was an AA/A before pregnancy. So cry me a river! :LOL

It will be interesting to see what happens to my _huge_ B cup once I'm done nursing.

I have gone jogging before without a bra and not noticed!!!!







(pre-pg of course).

My mom is still an A cup ... here's hoping I don't go negative!


----------



## mamabtt (Apr 15, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by DaryLLL_
*The prev poster was wrong. Lactation happens whenever a mom gets pg.

You know, even if she ignores her milk and doesn't give it to her baby, her breasts have already developed normally during pregnancy, increasing and growing milk ducts dramatically.

Nursing (for any period of time) doesn't change your breasts. Pregnancy already did.

And then there is age...*
Exactly. Whether or not one breast feeds or formula feeds, breasts prepare to do their job - feed! Therefore, the milk ducts replace the fat, and then dissapear. The size/appearance of breasts have *only* to do with genetics and pregnancy (and age I guess) This thread really concerns me because a mom could happen upon it and let it influence her to formula feed or wean early. Unlikely, I know, on these boards but who knows. IRL, lots of women use these reasons for not breast feeding.

I'm nursing my 3yo and 25 wks pregnant so my breasts have not changed yet but if and when that happens it will be ok because, along with my other *mama badges*, they remind me how awesome my body really is!!


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

T

Quote:

This thread really concerns me because a mom could happen upon it and let it influence her to formula feed or wean early.
Surely you're not suggesting that we should avoid discussing various topics, or making certain comments, on the presumption that maybe, somewhere, someone will read it and decide they don't want to breastfeed (or cosleep, or what have you) as a result???


----------



## steff (Apr 7, 2004)

If someone doesn't breastfeed their beautiful child because they might loose thier breast, to me they probly didn't want to breastfeed in the first place.

If I were to go back knowing I would loose my breast I WOULD STILL BREASTFEED.
I Breastfed my son even when he took a chunk of my nipple right off. It was BRUTAL breastfeeding after that. If one really wants to breastfeed than they will regardless.Anyway once you read all the threads, there are alot of women that this happen too and none of us are devistated about it WE or I just want them back somehow.

WOMEN Breastfeed your children it is the best thing for your children and it is what your breast were made for.
Okay I don't feel guilty now.

Steff


----------



## mamabtt (Apr 15, 2003)

Yikes, surely I am not suggesting that any topic is off limits nor am I trying to say anyone should feel guilty for not wanting their breasts to shrink. I just noticed that several posters mentioned it was from nursing and I wanted to point out that it was not.


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

Quote:

From what I understand, it takes about 18 months to 2 years after weaning to see what condition your breasts are REALLY in.
Even up to 3 in rare instances. I am starting to notice a little more weight and fullness now, and it has been a good year since we officially weaned.
It does take a while for the fat to redeposit. So, eat well, eat good fat, and head to Victoria's Secret if you need some "support"


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

After all, it is just our perverted society that makes us think we somehow deserve to have full round breasts at any age, at any stage of our growth as women.

In say, traditional African societies, all women and girls (and men for that matter) would be used to seeing flat chested girls, budding adolescents, fuller breasted droopy adults or mothers, and older ladies with the badge of honor of flattened breasts that had done their tour of duty.

They would find this conversation strange. To expect or desire an upright bouncy adolescent rack for the rest of your life would seem ridiculous!

Have you ever seen a 60 yo lady with an obvious set of enhanced breasts? Ick.


----------



## steff (Apr 7, 2004)

LOL
Sorry i can't help it maybe I am superficial I don't know but it still bothers me!!

Quote:

nor am I trying to say anyone should feel guilty for not wanting their breasts to shrink
I would feel guilty if I changed someones mind about breastfeeding over this thread though. I just hope no one will do such a thing.








Yes scociety rules just about everything now a days. It don't matter what you as an individual thinks it matters what scociety thinks!!!!!

steff


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

*Quote:*


Originally Posted by *DaryLLL*
The prev poster was wrong. Lactation happens whenever a mom gets pg.

You know, even if she ignores her milk and doesn't give it to her baby, her breasts have already developed normally during pregnancy, increasing and growing milk ducts dramatically.

Nursing (for any period of time) doesn't change your breasts. Pregnancy already did.

And then there is age...


DaryLLL is TOTALLY right! It has ABSOLUTELY NOTHING to do with breastfeeding and EVERYTHING to do with pregnancy!!! Breastfeeding just keeps you from noticing right away







. It prolongs the inevitable!!! You lactate whether you BF or not, like DaryLLL said.

I nursed my ds until he was 14 mos. He's 20 mos now and my boobies are still bigger! They're softer, but not smaller. I have an Aunt who ff each of her babes and she has almost non-existant boobs. She started off between a B and a C cup!

PREGNANCY cause breast changes! NOT BREASTFEEDING! BF'ing just lets you enjoy the largeness longer


----------



## sweet tea (Jan 1, 2004)

I was a D cup through high school...yup..boys used to call me 'busty' LOL and I was always under 100lbs...all boob~

pregnancy made them HUGE...then after chloe weaned..they shrunk..I was a 34B/C cup!! I was so excited I went around braless that summer!! It was seriously SO GREAT not to have huge breasts!

Now, of course being 6m preggy...I'm back up to a 36D..and growing....but I am looking forward to some petite breasts at some point in the future....I think I'd be happy with a B....just enough for a handful...small enough to avoid a bra...that would be perfect!


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaryLLL*
The prev poster was wrong. Lactation happens whenever a mom gets pg.

You know, even if she ignores her milk and doesn't give it to her baby, her breasts have already developed normally during pregnancy, increasing and growing milk ducts dramatically.

Nursing (for any period of time) doesn't change your breasts. Pregnancy already did.

And then there is age...


So is it just a coinicidence that there is an obvious difference between the breasts of the bf and ff mamas I know?









Obviously the lactation that occurs during and after pregnancy changes you breasts immediately, but most of the bf moms I know have much smaller breasts after bf and some of the ff moms actually ended up with larger breasts after having kids.

I always assumed that it was the *prolonged* lactation that made such drastic changes in the breast tissue. But I'm only going on my own experiences, nothing scientific. Has anyone ever done a study on this subject? :LOL


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

This is true. I formula fed my firstborn and my breasts changed after that. They looked horrible IMO, they were smaller and flabbier then, and like I said I FF. THey inproved now that I'm breastfeeding, no telling what they will look like afterwards.







:


----------



## hoppytoad (Aug 8, 2002)

My sister used progesterone cream for a while... she rubbed it on her breasts and hips, etc. She thought it would help prevent cancer, I guess. I'm not sure. Anyway, soon after she noticed her breasts were getting bigger! I'm serious. She already has rather large breasts, so she quit using it on her breasts and didn't notice anymore changes.









It was this stuff.... http://www.naturessunshine.com/produ...?stocknum=4936

Now, my mother sells this line of products, and has for many, many years, so I can tell you that we all use their stuff and place a lot of stock in it. That said, it is pretty expensive and I'm not trying to market it or anything. I'm thinking that I'll probably try it after my daughter is done nursing, though, because when my son quit I shrank quite a bit and didn't know what to do then!

Sorry, I know it's superficial of me....


----------



## steff (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't think it is superficial at all. Come on, we have had our breast for a long timefrom age 12 or 13 me 15 lol) they are a Part Of Us. If we lost our ear or our I don't know anything it would bother us. Breast are just labelled as 2 purposes mens enjoyment and breastfeeding. Well i enjoyed them on my body too, because I was so used to them. I don't know, I don't think its superficial,kwim.

steff


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

I was an A before pg and now they are smaller; I didn't even know that was possible!LOL It is like two big nipples. It bugs me too, even though I tell myself it doesn't matter. Finding clothes that fit is such a pain. Like a previous poster said they all seem to be made for size C breasts! Progesterone cream, hmmm...


----------



## sirensrise (Apr 1, 2004)

maman_d'alex said:


> Does this happen to people who use formula? Just curious. Because I have met people who weaned very early-- 4 months or so-- and the same thing happened to the
> 
> 
> 
> > hi, i am new here, according to my formula friend, their breast just gets "longer".


----------



## Aaudreysmom (Aug 20, 2003)

My boobs were a AA before BFing and are now a AA. I just wanted to mention that you should check your local health food store because I did see some natural breast enhancment at my store. Sorry I don't know that brand or anything.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

I heard that the main ingredient in the "breast enhancement" herbal mixtures, is fenugreek.... cheaper just to buy that and take it yourself, rather than buy a "mix". Fenugreek increases milk supply too.


----------

